# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Alone Season 3

## Zachary Fowler

Tonight at 8 starts of Alone season three with the making the cut episode and then episode one at 9.  So be be sour to tune in to the History channel then and if you don't have the channel you can watch it on there web sight the day after.   I cant weight to watch and not just because im in it the other were really cool.  This is going to be the best survival show ever aired on tv to date.  Patagonia!!!!!

Merry Christmas!!!
From the trimming to the decorating of the Christmas tree with the slingshot. Link>>>https://youtu.be/x8a1T58p60c

----------


## M118LR

Zachary, are you one of the contestants?

I enjoy watching the Alone series, started day 1 episode 1, but I do have a few questions if you were a contestant and don't mind the perspective of one that didn't exactly want to get the experience?

----------


## crashdive123

He was.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...eason-of-Alone

----------


## M118LR

Man, that takes some kind of fortitude. Since tapping out was the beginning of any survival situation that I was in, I always had the motivation to survive to get back to my family, it has to take some serious will power to know that you could be home with just the push of a button. I can't even imagine how hard it would be not to push the button. That's some kind of willpower. I hope you do well, and I hope that you found the answer to whatever the question was that started you on this quest. Thank You for sharing your experience with us.

----------


## kyratshooter

Hey! I don't have cable any more.  I have to get set up with a code to watch on the computer.  

Was the first episode good?

Anyone tap out before they landed on the beach this year?

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey! I don't have cable any more.  I have to get set up with a code to watch on the computer.  
> 
> Was the first episode good?
> 
> Anyone tap out before they landed on the beach this year?


1st tap out was at three days instead of the three hours like last year.  Interesting so far.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've enjoyed the past shows and I'm looking forward to this season.  I know from experience that being absolutely alone can be difficult, but anyone who can't make it for at least a week shouldn't be out there I'm sorry to say.  Beside the early dropouts, I find it interesting to follow the contestants behavior leading up to their tap out.  This is a challenge of mental endurance first with skills being second, the psychology behind the challenge makes this show different than other survival shows.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Anyone doesn't have History channel can watch it hear Link >http://www.history.com/shows/alone?&...161210095853:s

Your all welcome to ask me anything I will answer if i can without braking my contract.  And of corse after its dun airing i can answers better.

----------


## Val

Hi Zachary, thanks so much for this reminder! This is my favorite show and I would have missed it. Congrats on being selected to be on the show! I look forward to watching and supporting you.
God bless,
Val

----------


## alaskabushman

I've never seen an episode. I generally steer clear of survival shows, my one exception being Survivorman. Sounds like its a pretty good show?

----------


## M118LR

Survivorman is getting "a little long in the tooth", while Alone borrows freely from many of Survivorman's filming concepts. You won't confuse Alone with instructional survival shows like Dual Survivor. Not to mention that it's nothing like Bear's reenactments. Alone isn't actually a survival show, the contestants are attempting to evade rescue for as long as possible. So it's more like an improving the wilderness site you are dropped into and endurance setting. I would consider it more of a bushcraft monitoring adventure, (See which candidates perform/endure best) than an actual survive to be rescued show. But it is definitely entertaining, and well worth the time watching. JMHO.

----------


## alaskabushman

I shall have to check it out.

----------


## M118LR

> I shall have to check it out.


I'll give it my strongest recommendation alaskabushman. It ranks up there with Curse of Oak Island, Hunting Hitler, and just because I'm curious The Selection which airs after Alone on the History channel. Or, if Y'all get bored, you could tune in to the Treasure Quest snake island episodes. Opps, that's a Discovery Channel item since the excursions of the White Shark Tagging Ocean Craft haven't been aired show.....................

----------


## hunter63

Y'all need to check out "Mysteries at the Museum" Travel channel ...and "What on Earth"...forget the channel.

----------


## M118LR

> Y'all need to check out "Mysteries at the Museum" Travel channel ...and "What on Earth"...forget the channel.


That's like the I've watched everything else until I'm bored with cable network, like the "B" Westerns hunter63. It's about the folks that have to much time on thier hands to watch TV. Hope Y'all return to the land of the able bodied quickly. But Y'all need to spend some time on the couch if the Doc say's that is the way it should be. You worked for it, now serve it silently! JMHO. Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Grizz123

following the thread and the show

----------


## Zachary Fowler

ya i liked Curse on oak island as well but without cable i haven't been able to watch much tv at all.  Walking dead was my favorite till the end of last season.  I got sick of them walking into early avoided situations.  And it trove me nuts when ever someone was bit they all stood there and watch the dyeing guy with there backs to the next zombie that would inevitably come up on them and get one more of them.   Id have permeant whiplash from my head spinning right and left like an owl on crack .

----------


## finallyME

Hey Zach, or apparently you are "Fowler", saw the first episode and liked it.  I saw your intro, and tool selection as well.  I think you made a great choice with the saw.  I don't know about the shovel though, I consider it more of a nice to have thing.  Of course, I don't think it a bad choice.  A bad choice would be ditching the ax and then bringing a saw that looks like it will break.

My wife even liked the first episode.  She was screaming a the monitor when the first guy tapped, and then she was freaking out when you saw the "eyes".  I would say that although I have never met you, you seem very "fun loving".  You have a very positive personality.  Looking forward to seeing how far you go.

I haven't watched all the 10 item videos yet, but so far no one picked pemican as their food ration.  Did I miss one?  To me, pemican is the best option.  You get the most bang for your 5lb "buck" as far as calories and nutrition go.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

> Hey Zach, or apparently you are "Fowler", saw the first episode and liked it.  I saw your intro, and tool selection as well.  I think you made a great choice with the saw.  I don't know about the shovel though, I consider it more of a nice to have thing.  Of course, I don't think it a bad choice.  A bad choice would be ditching the ax and then bringing a saw that looks like it will break.
> 
> My wife even liked the first episode.  She was screaming a the monitor when the first guy tapped, and then she was freaking out when you saw the "eyes".  I would say that although I have never met you, you seem very "fun loving".  You have a very positive personality.  Looking forward to seeing how far you go.
> 
> I haven't watched all the 10 item videos yet, but so far no one picked pemican as their food ration.  Did I miss one?  To me, pemican is the best option.  You get the most bang for your 5lb "buck" as far as calories and nutrition go.


Thanks for watching.  Ya  a couple people had pemican.  I think if you watch Callie's she had 2 pemican rations.

----------


## WalkingTree

Yep. I see it again. He** is coming for these people, and they're not even trying to get ready for it. They're gonna be effed.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

I got to try some of the Pemican after it was all over and man was that stuff good.  The pemican the others brought was all stoped at customs and never made it down there but production found a local that made it for people down there for people doing expeditions.  It was made of organic (witch down there is well almost everything because why not raze it for free without junk)  beaf, duck fat and native berries of some sort that were quit good.  I would have brought some home but well customs and all that.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

you guys may like this net perspective on survival tips related to the show. 5 Laws of Survival You Can't Ignore. It it is a collaboration between history channel and the YouTube channel ultimate survival tips.  ://youtu.be/pyK9VC0Rkfc

----------


## morganbw

Duck fat for the pemican. I would have never thought of that.
That will be going on a list of things to taste, it sounds unique.

----------


## randyt

I talked to Dave from the last season. He took 5 lbs of pemmican and had 2 lbs left when he won, he was keeping it "just in case".

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Ya he wasn't struggling nearly as bad as they make it look with creative editing.

----------


## finallyME

Saw episode 2.  Are they just going to repeat last season, only with different people and a different place.  First episode, guy leaves within 2 days.  Then someone leaves because they cut themselves with an axe.   :Smile: 

In all seriousness, that is the second time someone cut themselves with an axe and needed immediate aid.  Just goes to show how important safe axe handling is.  You might not be in a situation where you could call someone.

----------


## kyratshooter

How about they do a 1 week "qualifier" trip before they start calling people "experts" and allowing them into the program? 

It does not seem they are vetting the contestants all that well and makes me wonder what it takes to get excluded from the final selection!

It would almost be more fun to bet on who loses their ferro rod, who gets cut with their axe, who taps out because they have a hot wife/girlfriend, which mom has to see her kids and who goes swinging through the trees nutty as a fruitcake and too crazy to tap out.

----------


## crashdive123

I think the ax accidents both last season and this were due to distraction.  I believe both that hurt themselves were probably competent with an ax, but not used to keeping a film diary and explaining everything to the camera.  In both cases I think they were distracted (filming and talking) which lead to the accidents they had.

----------


## Pennsylvania Mike

> Saw episode 2.  Are they just going to repeat last season, only with different people and a different place.  First episode, guy leaves within 2 days.  Then someone leaves because they cut themselves with an axe.  
> 
> In all seriousness, that is the second time someone cut themselves with an axe and needed immediate aid.  Just goes to show how important safe axe handling is.  You might not be in a situation where you could call someone.


He was walking with a knife on one hand and the axe on the other hand with no sheath on either one of them swatting at the bush and complaining about everything he was tripping on, I saw that coming before it happened, like they were preparing you for what it was to happen,  I'm not saying it was planned that way, just plain carelessness.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Saw episode 2.  Are they just going to repeat last season, only with different people and a different place.  First episode, guy leaves within 2 days.  Then someone leaves because they cut themselves with an axe.  
> 
> In all seriousness, that is the second time someone cut themselves with an axe and needed immediate aid.  Just goes to show how important safe axe handling is.  You might not be in a situation where you could call someone.


I was always told when growing up that a hatchet was the most dangerous cutting tool in camp.  Now at age 53 I find it to be absolutely true.  The contestants need to go through Tot'n Chit training required for every Boy Scout around the world.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, the definition of an "expert" seems to be a whompin' great, huge, variable these days.

----------


## finallyME

> How about they do a 1 week "qualifier" trip before they start calling people "experts" and allowing them into the program? 
> 
> It does not seem they are vetting the contestants all that well and makes me wonder what it takes to get excluded from the final selection!
> 
> It would almost be more fun to bet on who loses their ferro rod, who gets cut with their axe, who taps out because they have a hot wife/girlfriend, which mom has to see her kids and who goes swinging through the trees nutty as a fruitcake and too crazy to tap out.


That made me laugh.  When my wife saw the lady say goodbye to her kids, she said "yeah, she is tapping early".  I will laugh really hard if someone looses their ferro rod though.

----------


## finallyME

> I was always told when growing up that a hatchet was the most dangerous cutting tool in camp.  Now at age 53 I find it to be absolutely true.  The contestants need to go through Tot'n Chit training required for every Boy Scout around the world.


Absolutely!

----------


## finallyME

One thing I just thought about.... this season won't have a lot of opportunity to "scavenge" for man made stuff.  It looks like nothing is on a coast.  Everything looks like in-land mountain freshwater lakes.

----------


## kyratshooter

> That made me laugh.  When my wife saw the lady say goodbye to her kids, she said "yeah, she is tapping early".  I will laugh really hard if someone looses their ferro rod though.


Someone lost their ferro rod in both the previous seasons, why not this one?

I have not seen either episode and I can make a good guess at what is happening.  I guess that reflects the sameness of the shows even when they move the venue half way around the world.  Like all of them, they have their pattern in place and only have so many possible conclusions.

The only thing that has not happened yet is that no one has been attacked by a predator and required evac.  Some evacuated because they were scared over close calls, but none were injured.

What are they going to do if one of their contestants walks into the woods and disappears?  Camp gone, tools gone, shelters gone and no trace of the woodsman?

----------


## hunter63

First stiches ...and scar was about age 10 (birthday present).... with my Craftsmen Rubber Handled hatchet.....chopping on a knee high branch...glanced off, into my right ankle...
Thru the side my new high top, leather boots....4 stiches and a identification scar.

Still have the hatchet...and the scar....not the boots

----------


## M118LR

Oh come on, if they can't observe the most basic of safety measures (which have been taught by others blood) what makes us believe that they are going to survive? After all, this is only TV and they all choose to be put into this scenario. It's a learning/self discovery situation, no TV network could afford the liability of tossing folks into an uncontrolled survival situation. It's entertainment, for couch potatoes like us. It's still enjoyable to watch, but the majority aren't or won't ever be in a situation like this ever again. JMO.

(Nobody wants to see anyone get hurt, the producers take every measure to ensure that candidates remain healthy, and an animal induced fatality or a person disappearing would be catastrophic.)

----------


## kaze

Good episode.  Britt is doing good.  Callie's home looks fantastic.   And Dan reminds me of Larry from last season, already sound depressing.  Carleigh looks like she's already home sick, I don't think she will last long.

----------


## finallyME

Zach, whatever you do, don't move to Seattle.  :Smile: 

I do see a problem of taking river rocks to make a fire hearth. Am I the only one?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Zach, whatever you do, don't move to Seattle. 
> 
> I do see a problem of taking river rocks to make a fire hearth. Am I the only one?


Even very dense rocks can have micro fractures that hold water which will lead to steam explosions and fragmentations.  Slowly heating the rocks can safely sweat the moisture out.

----------


## crashdive123

> Zach, whatever you do, don't move to Seattle. 
> 
> I do see a problem of taking river rocks to make a fire hearth. Am I the only one?


You are not the only one.

----------


## M118LR

It isn't any harder to season a fireplace of river rocks than it is a clay chiminea. But every year there are folks that can't manage either. Just how many do it yourself suburbanites head down to the local box store and build a fire pit out of poured concrete wall stones? It's not like they are ever going to put in a steel pit ring to keep the fabricated concrete wall stones from exploding. Most ain't even going to season the fire pit or be concerned that it's soaking wet from rain prior to building thier bonfire. Some things have to be experienced, otherwise the School of hard knocks would have closed years ago.

----------


## Batch

The fellow that fell on his axe was already showing signs of tapping. That cut was pretty minor to the stuff I have experienced in the field. It also was bleeding very little in my opinion.

 Put another way, I don't know of any construction workers that would have been shut down by that wound. I have personally butterflied folks in S. Florida heat and humidity with a cut like that and much deeper. I'd bet the farm a good flush, a sterile cloth and some ducktape and that man would have gone as far as he was gonna go anyway. No, more ill than when he tapped.

----------


## chiggersngrits

I thought the same thing Batch. He was looking for a  way out.

----------


## finallyME

I would say it is hard to judge a wound from a few screen shots.  It could have been minor, or he could have hit a tendon.

----------


## kaze

> I would say it is hard to judge a wound from a few screen shots.  It could have been minor, or he could have hit a tendon.


I read that he wanted to stay but the medic said it require stitches so he has to go and he didn't have a choice on the matter.

----------


## kaze

It was surprising Britt was the next to tap out.  He was doing so well at the beginning.  I guess his good fortune ran out. And he talks a lot about his son so it's also understandable he tap out from missing his family just like Nicole from last season.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

This is really cool there are a lot of people left compared to the first 2 season.  I was surprised to see Britt go but being that hungry and missing your family sucks.

----------


## Antonyraison

awesome, wow... umm what do I say, to some one whom has reached a level to do Alone.
Longest I been out is 72 hours, and out alone... mmm not long a few days..
I think keeping yourself busy would be a good call.. I will watch and see how you do man.

----------


## theJman

> It was surprising Britt was the next to tap out.  He was doing so well at the beginning.  I guess his good fortune ran out. And he talks a lot about his son so it's also understandable he tap out from missing his family just like Nicole from last season.


Yea, that was odd.  It was as though he went from doing fine to hitting the wall within 24 hours.  I had him on my last-5-to-tap-out list.  I also have Greg on that list, but things are starting to look shaky for him as well. Guess I should stay away from Vegas eh?   :ohno:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Good job to Britt, making it over thirty days is an accomplishment, he represented himself and Ohio well.  Enjoyed listening to him talk about his boy.

----------


## LarryB

Really neat stuff in here. Nice to meet you Zach. I don't have a TV anymore, but just from what's been said here, I'm very impressed with you and almost wish I had a TV, again.  :Smile:  All the best from Ottawa, Ontario. LarryB

----------


## kaze

> Yea, that was odd.  It was as though he went from doing fine to hitting the wall within 24 hours.  I had him on my last-5-to-tap-out list.  I also have Greg on that list, but things are starting to look shaky for him as well. Guess I should stay away from Vegas eh?


I'm glad to see Greg is doing better in this episode.  I'm really rooting for him.  I hope he doesn't give up on trapping larger game.  Greg and Fowler are the two I want to see go head to head at the end.  Fowler traps are great but that pit-spike trap scares me.  It's so hidden that if there is somebody else out there, they might step into it.  I have notice Carleigh doesn't get a lot of screen time.  They need to show more of what she has been doing.  Overall, it is a great episode. Oh and Callie's fake phone call got me. lol

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Ya is a bit odd how they edit it.  Its like they put Dan and I against each other  so much so that there is a thread on reddit called Fowler Vs. Dan and the Panbay Pilot  asked me about it today and wrote an article on it.  Carleigh's shelter was awesome that stonework for her fireplace was so tight you couldn't fit a hair between those rocks.  And Callie had me with the fake tap-out. 

Link >>http://www.penbaypilot.com/article/a...rsus-dan/80692

----------


## kaze

> Ya is a bit odd how they edit it.  Its like they put Dan and I against each other  so much so that there is a thread on reddit called Fowler Vs. Dan and the Panbay Pilot  asked me about it today and wrote an article on it.  Carleigh's shelter was awesome that stonework for her fireplace was so tight you couldn't fit a hair between those rocks.  And Callie had me with the fake tap-out. 
> 
> Link >>http://www.penbaypilot.com/article/a...rsus-dan/80692


The producer trying to manufacture drama.  It's good television.  Of course, I'm sure the fans are rooting for you if it was down to you vs Dan as the last 2 man standing.  By far you and Callie have made the show more entertaining, both of you have great building and crafting skills.  Looking forward to next's week episode.  It's amazing that 7 people still remains and it's already getting close to 40 days.  Alan won first season with only 49 days.  So this year contestants are doing much better.

----------


## WalkingTree

Oh ship! I forgot about this show. Forgot about it's existence. Haven't been keeping up. How funny. Does that mean I got so bored with it after all? Well ok, guess I know what I'm gonna be watching for the next...however many days or episodes I missed. Man that's just so funny.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Ya its really cool how many people are still in it!  The terrain seemed to be easier to move through then what the people of season two had to go through.  But the temperature was I think colder then what they faced.  They're just so vastly different location and circumstances I don't think there's anyway to make a fair comparison.  Of course that doesn't stop me from doing so in my head all the time  :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

I'm enjoying the show and your approach to things.  Well done so far.

----------


## theJman

> I'm glad to see Greg is doing better in this episode.  I'm really rooting for him.  I hope he doesn't give up on trapping larger game.  Greg and Fowler are the two I want to see go head to head at the end.  Fowler traps are great but that pit-spike trap scares me.  It's so hidden that if there is somebody else out there, they might step into it.  I have notice Carleigh doesn't get a lot of screen time.  They need to show more of what she has been doing.  Overall, it is a great episode. Oh and Callie's fake phone call got me. lol


My final 3 were Britt, Greg and Callie so when she starting dialing that sat phone I thought "man, did I guess wrong!".  Seems hard to imagine anyone outlasting her now, and I mean no offense Zach (BTW, don't they realize you have a first name?).  Although flighty people are hard to predict, and she is certainly that.  Half the time when Callie opens her mouth I have no idea what she's saying.  I know the words, in a general sense, but have never heard them used in the combinations she puts together.   :Confused1:

----------


## theJman

> Carleigh's shelter was awesome that stonework for her fireplace was so tight you couldn't fit a hair between those rocks.


A rake? A rake!?  Dude, you're able to build stuff I never could...   :Sad:

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Thanks guys.  Hear is the next article that just came out with more pics of stuff i made including the rake.  http://www.penbaypilot.com/article/a...rsus-dan/80692

----------


## theJman

> Thanks guys.  Hear is the next article that just came out with more pics of stuff i made including the rake.  http://www.penbaypilot.com/article/a...rsus-dan/80692


The two links appear to be the same article.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

SPAM ALERT!!! Oop sorry bout that. Here we go Finally managed to get some action pictures of the rake on my computer.

----------


## Winter

Zachery. nice to see you here. I'm impressed with all you have managed. The duck/ fish hunter boat was some true outside the box thinking. 

The shelters this year are way better then previous years. The contestants are more capable as well. I think this has much to do with the fact that they know what they're in for, to an extent.

It's mid season, but at this time, nobody has even looked for freshwater crustaceans. A forty year old has a lot harder time discovering things than a 6 year old does.  :Smile: 

Love the show. I do find it odd that the producers would put the show in a place where you can't eat rodents, but, they did put the show on Vancouver Island where you can't eat the bivalves.

----------


## theJman

> SPAM ALERT!!! Oop sorry bout that. Here we go Finally managed to get some action pictures of the rake on my computer.


Now you're just showing off...   :Laugh: 

How did you get the bends?  Did you heat a section to make it malleable?

----------


## hunter63

Pretty slick rake......Momma gonna be mad, if you need to "rake" the house.....LOL

----------


## Zachary Fowler

It is very hard with all the laws around the world to find a place where you can put people and allow them to survive.  Most everywhere your go the majority of the techniques we use to hunt and trap are illegal.  As it was we only got permission last minute to be allowed to leave out night fishing lines.   Then there is finding an isolated place big enough that 10 people can be separated so they can't come into contact.    that place was isolated there wasn't even planes flying over .  So I don't think it so much that they pick the place we could eat mice it was just the best they can find.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Ya heat bent it over the fire and placed it between sick drove into the ground to let it cool like that.

----------


## WalkingTree

> Oh ship! I forgot about this show. Forgot about it's existence. Haven't been keeping up...


Well dagnabit. Couldn't have been watching it anyway. Seems like History Channel has changed things - I can't watch them online after they've aired anymore. Used to they'd let you.

----------


## kaze

This was another good episode.  Dan tapping out was expected.  Doing nothing for so long will eventually get him to question his purpose.  It's incredible that 7 people made it past 50 days.  I'm glad they gave Carleigh more screen time.  After seeing more of her, I can't help but root for her too.  She's a sweatheart.  I am also worried about Greg, looks like he is freezing out there.  And Callie's spider bites look so nasty.  I hope she recovers.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Ya was i was so surprised to see dan tap. And man those spider bites look nasty.  Nobody seems to be having an easy go.  

Here's a link to the latest article by the Penn bay pilot which is been following me.  Since I wasn't on this episode they just wanted to know what I thought about the others.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...m5mbJ-iEHUzqXw

----------


## BIG TONE

i am a little surprised not 1 person took the snare wire.

----------


## kaze

This episode made me sad.  I feel so bad for Greg. He gave it all he got.  He was clearly not thinking straight when he got wet and then compound the problem by moving in the rain.  It was downhill from there.  I remember when Ray Mears talk about not making rash decision when it comes to survival and this was a good example of why it could lead to trouble.  I hope Greg's daughter realizes how much Greg love her.

----------


## Pennsylvania Mike

Once Greg got wet he could never recover, I do not think his fire was big enough to keep anybody warm when he first got going later he had big pieces of wood and more flame but it was too late.    I so not know what kind of clothing he chose, I noticed his boots were not suitable for wet environment, the rain suit is questionable about not letting a prolong rain get thru, and what was under the rain suit, I hope not cotton clothing and underwear.   He should had staid put until the rain stopped.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

There is a reason for that i was probably the only one how could use it with my multi tool if i had chose it.  they were only allowing this really heave stuff that was like 10 gauge or something almost as thick as a pencil.

----------


## kaze

> There is a reason for that i was probably the only one how could use it with my multi tool if i had chose it.  they were only allowing this really heave stuff that was like 10 gauge or something almost as thick as a pencil.


I'm looking forward to see who is going head to head with you at the end.   :Yes:

----------


## Zachary Fowler

http://www.penbaypilot.com/article/a...ice-zach/81194

Above is the latest article written about my time out there with pics of my sketch book leading up to my leaving for Patagonia and the fire blower And chopsticks i made out there.

----------


## WalkingTree

...catching those "illegal" vids of the episodes on youtube. Hope I don't get a virus. Almost there...

Saw Carleigh's shelter, and said "now that's a debris hut", then it collapsed. Doh!

Laughed when the one guy said, about being lazy and saving energy, "everybody works so hard to make all this stuff...". Hehe.

----------


## hayshaker

i want to buy the first 2 seasons.  but when does the 3'rd season
come out on dvd.?

----------


## Zachary Fowler

No idea if it even dose come out on dvd somone said they couldn't find the first 2 seasons.  just checked Amazon and they only sell digital access to it.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

https://youtu.be/uVORoHEZdQI
Hear is a link to my video i just finished that talks about my bird trap and how it worked out there in Patagonia and a bigger look into my Top Secret Alone Journal/ sketch book.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for keeping us informed with the behind the scene tid bits.....

----------


## WalkingTree

I was worried about Callie's groin glands being swollen and don't know how that'll turn out, but...High-5 woman for staying there!

----------


## kaze

What a crazy episode.  Totally did not see Callie tapping out.  Thought for sure she was going to go head to head with Fowler as the last 2 standing.  But she tap out on her terms.  I think she found herself and realize there's something more meaningful than simply the pursuit of material goods.  I'm proud of her.

----------


## WalkingTree

Aw man. She left? Guess I ain't seen that yet.

----------


## kaze

> Aw man. She left? Guess I ain't seen that yet.


Sorry, I should have put SPOILER ALERT.  My fault.   You have to see that episode, it was beautiful how it was edited.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Finally I can share a small glimpse of One the coolest things I made there the wizard staff. It's a journal in carvings of every day I spent there broken down into six symbols carved daily. Article contains picture of it.
1. cut for the day
2. a fish if I got one that day
3. A symbol that represented what I had achieved that day
4. A fire symbol if I kept the fire going without having to restart it.
5. A symbol that showed my physical State that day.
6. And a symbol that showed my mental state that day.

Article link>http://www.penbaypilot.com/article/a...our-left/81505

----------


## Rick

Some archaeologist will find that staff some day and set off a national debate of whether those symbols are aliens or some long dead indigenous people that was previously unknown. I'm voting alien.

----------


## WalkingTree

(kaze) Oh I don't care. Spoilers don't matter, doesn't ruin anything for me. Besides, it's up to me to read this or not, and not up to everyone else to worry about giving me a spoiler.

...72 days, 4 people. It's getting up there. Season 9 might see people out there for a year. If we're lucky. We'll get to see someone go feral like Tarzan and not be able to recognize the boat as a boat when it comes. They'll start grunting at it and stamping their feet like a chimp.

Special News Report: When the producers of History Channel's Alone series went to pick up this season's winner, they were put on spits and roasted over a fire.

----------


## rebel

I see in your bio that you build boats. For my first project I was thinking about a garvey. Do you have any thoughts about that?

----------


## kaze

Another heartbreak episode.  You could see how much Dave wanted to continue.  But clearly he was in no condition to do so.  Dave's strategy of rationing was too extreme.  We can learn alot from his mistake.  I had no idea starvation can trick a person to horde food and not eat enough.  It's sad, I know Dave would have last much longer if he had eaten his stash.  I applaud the medical team for making the wise decision to pull Dave.  So next episode is the last.  We have 3 contestants left.  I already know who wins, right Fowler.  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

Kaze...hope you are right....
Zack has really shown how to be humble, organized.... and appear to thrive more that the others, IMO......from the little I have seen.

Frankly I'm burned out on the genre.

----------


## WalkingTree

I kept thinking - half a fish every other day?? (or a whole one?). Forget that. Bubba's gotta eat.

----------


## oz_man_cometh

Watching from Australia and very impressed with the staying power this season.

Shame about Dave, he was playing the end game but probably a little too hard. Lesson there for future contestants.

Final 3 seem very capable and I've been very surprised with Meghan in particular...I thought she might be gone early but has gone from strength to strength. Probably no chance of winning now I've said that!

----------


## kyratshooter

Third season and the time grows longer with each season.

People are on a learning curve and the show is becoming boring, extremely boring.  Watching people sit on their butts and whine and whittle holds no interest.

They need to up the game.  Cut the equipment to 5 items, perhaps present a movement element and combine the two shows, Alone and Hunted.

If caught you do not go to a hotel or home to wait the end of the game, you go to a simulated POW camp.

----------


## oz_man_cometh

> Watching people sit on their butts and whine and whittle holds no interest.
> 
> They need to up the game.  Cut the equipment to 5 items, perhaps present a movement element and combine the two shows, Alone and Hunted.


I do get what you're saying as it definitely lacks in the excitement levels but I'm not really watching it for that...I've plenty of shows that give me that form of entertainment. What I'm watching Alone for is is to see what it's like to actually be Alone in the Wilderness. I think it does a reasonable job of showing that especially as time goes on and the reality of surviving on little to no calories plays out as we've not really pushed this far before.

----------


## kaze

> Third season and the time grows longer with each season.
> 
> People are on a learning curve and the show is becoming boring, extremely boring.  Watching people sit on their butts and whine and whittle holds no interest.
> 
> They need to up the game.  Cut the equipment to 5 items, perhaps present a movement element and combine the two shows, Alone and Hunted.
> 
> If caught you do not go to a hotel or home to wait the end of the game, you go to a simulated POW camp.



5 items is too many.  I always want to see contestants compete with having only 1 tool.   The one tool challenge would be exciting. Most contestants wouldn't last very long but it would be fun to see them try.

----------


## hunter63

> I do get what you're saying as it definitely lacks in the excitement levels but I'm not really watching it for that...I've plenty of shows that give me that form of entertainment. What I'm watching Alone for is is to see what it's like to actually be Alone in the Wilderness. I think it does a reasonable job of showing that especially as time goes on and the reality of surviving on little to no calories plays out as we've not really pushed this far before.


IMO
TV has nothing to do with "What it's like to be Alone"........You need to actually do it.

What you are seeing is edited, show casing the good, bad....
Add the skills, methods, physiology of "Not Knowing" makes for a level of interest the both the participant and viewer.

Zack can jump in here if he wants......he is/was doing it.

----------


## oz_man_cometh

> IMO
> TV has nothing to do with "What it's like to be Alone"........You need to actually do it.


Given I've never done it and never likely to it's probably as good as I'm going to get. So that's what I get out of it...obviously you might be getting something different from it if it's not showing you anything you don't already know.

I also like the fact it's not some big TV production with camera crews showing all different angles, it's purely the contestants and what they chose to show. Some are much better at it than others. I'm surprised they don't make use of wearable gimbals, as that might make it easier for the contestants to film their activities.

Would be great to hear Zack's thoughts...maybe he's laying low until the finale plays out.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

They do there best to give you the feel of what it is like for us to be alone with the edit but there's just so little time .  Nine episodes so far and 73 days.  The fact that people identify with us at all and feel her pain when we struggle is amazing when you seen so little.  I think some of the others from season to season one or working on books and I will be to when this is over but just about the stuff I make for the most part.  Tomorrow night guys whose taking home the 500,000

----------


## rebel

You won! Nice job Zach.

----------


## hunter63

Congratulations

----------


## Graf

Congrats on winning

----------


## kaze

See Fowler, told ya I knew you won from the very beginning.  It was obvious for me.  :Smile:   Congrats, man!

----------


## crashdive123

Congrats Zach.

----------


## Pennsylvania Mike

*Congratulations Zach, I liked your strategy; never give-up and never surrender.*

----------


## ClayPick

Unfortunately I've never seen the show .........yet, (no tv). That's quite an accomplishment for you, good stuff!

----------


## hunter63

> See Fowler, told ya I knew you won from the very beginning.  It was obvious for me.   Congrats, man!


Yes, you called it ...Zach was posting like a winner....

----------


## Winter

Well done Mr Fowler. It was an impressive season. Did they tell you guys from the start that you would be removed for failing to keep up body weight?

I'm a bit torn on that as it changes it from a game of will to a game of actual survival, but you can't have people just dying I reckon.

----------


## DSJohnson

Congratulations Mr. Fowler.  Thank you very much for sharing your insight here.  I hope this really makes a very positive difference in your life and for your family.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Wow phone is blowing up. In case you are wondering what im doing with the money her is my latest Youtube Video >https://youtu.be/NAQY2I6mWQs

I will get in hear and read and answer everybody's questions over the next few days as I can find the time. This whole thing is been very much for the family just been trying to spend some time together in and around the whirlwind. Thanks for all the support and for watching!

----------


## Rick

Congrats, Uncle Zach. Don't forget the family.   :Whistling:

----------


## oz_man_cometh

Congrats from Australia Zack...whilst any of the final 4 were deserving as a father of 2 girls I'm glad you won. Loved seeing the homecoming with your girls...such a lovely family you have!

----------


## Shady Slim

My thoughts on "Alone" as a big fan of " Alaska He Man Shows" as I call them.

Alone quickly became a favorite of mine right up there with "Life Below Zero". Both show extreme living conditions without Hollywood hype. I like the fact that Alone gives you the equipment and training (I am sure) in production, how to set up scenes and so forth without the intervention of a production crew. 

The harsh conditions of living off the land by yourself gives the viewer a way to "be there right alongside" the action. "Alaskan Bush People" seems to staged and you have to wonder the family gets the money for an eighty foot boat, land to build on and a ton of weapons when no one has a job. But I do like the premise of extreme living. 

"Naked and Afraid" is too, too extreme. To be shoved out into wilderness with nothing but a knife and a pot is a little extreme without some kind of close in support. One female contestant was in obvious pain as bugs had bitten every square inch of her body and were "attracted to my vagina" as she put it. Twenty-one days is crazy and the audience never knows what the contestants receive for their terror.

At least "Alone" gives the contestants a hit list to pick their ten unique items, a clothes allotment, and safety equipment. I used to be a great shot with a slingshot back in the day (wrist rocket). All it took was daily practice with marbles and before you knew it, I was knocking birds out of bushes left and right. 

There is a new similar show on called "The Wheel". I watched a couple episodes already and even though the premise is similar to "Alone", the contestants are pulled out of their respective environments on a regular basis and thrown into another environment to fend for themselves. This show has a production crew with each member even though the contestants have self filming capabilities. This show does not offer me the feeling of being right there with them as "Alone" does. 

I did watch some episodes of Season 2 of "Alone"  but that makes me look forward to watching Season 1 and 2 on video. 

I do have one rant about the show "Alone". I find it difficult to keep track of when new episodes are being ran. There seems to be a lack of teasers out there on other cable channels directing the viewer to what day and when air times are. Maybe this is just me. 


There are a few other shows on that are not on anymore because I felt that the viewers were not given sufficient notices to air time. "Port Protection" is one of them that comes to mind. A great show about a secluded Alaskan town and its few residents. There was great filming in this show but sadly it is off the air most likely for lack of viewers of which I attribute to the audience not knowing air dates and times. 

"Yukon Men" is another well produced show about another small Alaskan village and its people. "The Last Alaskans" is again well produced. 

"The Last Alaskans" is not "IN YOUR FACE" with extreme filming either. There are few spoken words compared to the scenery which I find is the centerpiece of attraction. Similar to "Alone", the scenery is what draws my attention and keeps me right there. 

There was one show called "The Edge of Alaska" about life in a small mining town that relies heavily on tourism to stay alive. However, the constant bickering and arguing between the people of the town turned me off completely. Great scenery but I have had enough fighting and arguing as a little kid to last me a lifetime. No thanks as it brings back too many memories . . . ugh!

----------


## WalkingTree

87 days. Despite it being rough and not all roses, It's a (almost) 3 month vacation being out in the awesome bush doing crafty bush survival stuff, and getting paid for it. Sigh...

----------


## Shady Slim

> 87 days. Despite it being rough and not all roses, It's a (almost) 3 month vacation being out in the awesome bush doing crafty bush survival stuff, and getting paid for it. Sigh...


Only one gets "paid" for it. The rest have a vacation.. . .

----------


## kaze

This season really shows that the 11th item on the list for all contestants should be to pack as much fat on their bodies as they can before the start of the contest.  If having below 17 BMI can disqualify a contestant, then it should be imperative to be overweight at the start of the contest.  It's a huge advantage. I remember the previous winners of Alone said that's part of their strategy to add extra weight before the contest.  And it proves very vital in this season as both Dave and Carleigh we pulled out for being too skinny.  I think they both started the contest with relatively thin figures.  If I were them, I would be obese going into the show. lol  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

I know that (or at least hope) some of what you were saying was tongue in cheek......or spoon in mouth.  I disagree very strongly with purposely going in overweight or obese.  A rapid weight gain as you suggest is not healthy.  Additionally, your body will not be used to it and will be unable to perform at the level that you are accustomed.  Making sure you are fit is imperative.  Putting on a few pounds would not be harmful, but beyond that would be a very, very bad idea IMO.

----------


## Winter

> I know that (or at least hope) some of what you were saying was tongue in cheek......or spoon in mouth.  I disagree very strongly with purposely going in overweight or obese.  A rapid weight gain as you suggest is not healthy.  Additionally, your body will not be used to it and will be unable to perform at the level that you are accustomed.  Making sure you are fit is imperative.  Putting on a few pounds would not be harmful, but beyond that would be a very, very bad idea IMO.


Yeah, go in naturally fat, like me. :P

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but it you are naturally fat that is a whole nuther game.  That is what you are accustomed to.

----------


## hunter63

A couple of contestants related they did try that....for N&A...and dindn't do well....the body tends to want to maintain what is normal....so force feeding or loosing weight doesn't work.

Put on weight, just more to get hungry...

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Ya they tell you that they can pull you if the doctor finds you medically unfit to safely leave you out there

----------


## Zachary Fowler

Ya hi body fat is definitely an advantage going into this sort of you can't just live off your body fat you go insane.  I managed to catch 63 fish and two birds.  I don't think I could've made it to the end just letting my body consume itself.    I was sort of right at that sweet spot of being pudgy but now unhealthy before I went in.  Working on a video for my YouTube channel right now would before and after pictures of just how pudgy and thin I was the day I came out.

----------


## theJman

> What a crazy episode.  Totally did not see Callie tapping out.


I certainly did.  I said earlier that 'interesting' people do unpredictable things, and she is living proof of that.  Shame too, because she certainly had the skills to last a very long time.  The stuff she built, and how she acclimated herself with the environment, was nothing short of amazing.  Those spider bites would have been the end for me, but one poultice later and she's on the road to recovery.

----------


## NightSG

> I certainly did.  I said earlier that 'interesting' people do unpredictable things, and she is living proof of that.  Shame too, because she certainly had the skills to last a very long time.  The stuff she built, and how she acclimated herself with the environment, was nothing short of amazing.  Those spider bites would have been the end for me, but one poultice later and she's on the road to recovery.


I kind of got the impression that the spider bites had her wanting to tap, but she decided to hang in long enough to prove to herself and everyone else that she could get past them.  Once she was solidly beyond that point, it seems like it just left her without some of the drive to keep going.

Got to admit, though, there's something special about a woman who can spend that long in the woods with next to nothing and still look that good.

----------

